# Good Online Schools?



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

Does anyone have any advice on the triple crown academy's distance programs?? id love to go there and attend..but yeah, def dont have 13k..


or penn foster.. which would be covered by a grant i get from the military


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't go to Penn Foster. I applied and they are not accredited like a university, meaning pell grants and all that will not cover their "tuition", VA and TA don't cover it either. I still have a $500 bill from them from classes I never started because of that.

I go to Colorado Technical University. We have a local campus here but they also have full online studies too, and as for military, you get a good deal. I like their online courses the best though, saves me driving to the campus.
They accept VA/GI Bill, Tuition Assistance, Pell grants, AND have a military scholarship that covers all the prices of your books, free to you. I get all my books free every semester. All they need to do that is a copy of DD214 or your military ID.

So what I do is this, I use my military scholarship for my books, then when I'm done with them, I sell them to Amazon - free money as it were. I also use a Pell grant, and didn't pay any application fees (military waivered). They also accept a newer form for spouses that will cover X amount of tuition per year for associates degrees.

That's something to look for, who they are accredited by, it means the difference in a worthless piece of paper vs something you will be able to use.


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

i have MyCAA... it can be paid for, and its only 236 bucks out of my 4000, but if its not worth it.. then ok. triple crown is the best ive heard, just expensive. I think i have some more money though cuz my wife is deployed. so i think i get her ta.. if i do, ill go to triple crown


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

You won't get her TA, that's for them. She can sign over her GI bill to you during a re-enlistment if she wants to, or even partial GI bill, i.e. you get 18 months and she gets 18 months paid by the GI bill, or she can sign the full 36 months over to you or not at all. MyCAA was what I was trying to think of though but from what I've read it's only for associates degrees or certification etc, not bachelors like my degree program. 

I'd look at FAFSA (pell grant) as well, depending on your spouses rank, you may qualify. My spouse is E5 and I get full Pell grant because of income/dependent ratio, along with the other perks with my dependent ID card. 

You said in your intro you are former AF. Have you put in for your GI bill? I'm assuming, since you're about my age, you would have a post 9-11 GI bill - which can include giving you BAH while you're in school - you need to check with VA on that one to see how to qualify etc... I'm not up to speed on that.


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

No im also going to school for mechanical engineering, and im in my 2 year right now. im saving my gi bill for nc state cuz its ridiculously expensive. lol. Yeah there is some kind of program where spouses get money for school while the AD person is deployed..i know there is SOMETHING.. i just cant rememeber what it is. ill call family rediness monday, i remeber hearing something about it in in processing...but that was a few years back. but yes Penn Foster is on the list of aprroved programs ( Animal Care: Dogs Certificate) ...but i take it its not work 250 bucks?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't think it was worth it, it's not a degree that you'd get anywhere with and the books they sent me (that I sent back) were seriously old and outdated by 3-5 years. I couldn't even sell them online and I got stuck with their original price, even though I sent them back - I think Penn Foster is seriously shady, but maybe I just had a shitty experience.

CTU where I go is pretty good about getting as much for the military and spouses as they can and I haven't heard of anything that will pay any of my tuition - but that might be an AF program and we are Army.


----------



## James Biggs (Dec 30, 2010)

i just got a message from a company in the area that i hold in fairly high regard so i will be calling them monday. Thanks alot


----------



## Marie Davis (Oct 26, 2009)

James Biggs said:


> Does anyone have any advice on the triple crown academy's distance programs?? id love to go there and attend..but yeah, def dont have 13k..
> 
> 
> or penn foster.. which would be covered by a grant i get from the military


Def dont do Penn Foster! I tried their Vet Tech program, did a year of it, and it was a joke.


----------

